# How to get more clients? Advertising or?



## Dominik (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I'm Dominik and I'm from Rochester MN.
I'm doing Remodeling and Home Improvement service.
I'm specialized in Bathroom Remodeling.
(Carpentery, Tile, plumbing, electrical and more.

I'm running FB ads but i have every month only 2 or 3 jobs and i trying to figure out how to promo my business or how to get more clients?


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Google is your friend. Get you a webpage and start establishing an internet presence. save up and eventually get a pro to make you one.

Get the book Guerrilla marketing and start implementing it. Also, start offering your current customers "Referral Rewards" For example I pay $50 cash to any current client who refers work my way and i get the job, no limit either.

Take the small work. You would be shocked how many times a drywall patch turns into a whole house paint, or new roof, etc...Do outstanding work on the small stuff to pass the "sniff test" and you will quickly get larger and more work form the very same clients. Be their go to guy.

Get your truck/van cleaned up and lettered up. I paid $300 to put my company logo, phone number, and web page on my van on all sides as big as possible. Nothing fancy, kept it simple and cheap. Paid for itself within 24 hours.

DO NOT GET A MAGNET!!!

If you aint working, your lettered vehicle needs to be seen in the neighborhoods you want to work in so go cruise em on your down time.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Driftweed said:


> Google is your friend. Get you a webpage and start establishing an internet presence. save up and eventually get a pro to make you one.
> 
> Get the book Guerrilla marketing and start implementing it. Also, start offering your current customers "Referral Rewards" For example I pay $50 cash to any current client who refers work my way and i get the job, no limit either.
> 
> ...




I would agree and also add to always be a man of your word. Show up for work and appointments when you say that you will be there. Period. Alot of contractors have a real problem with that...nothing pisses off customers more than contractors not showing up and when you are always there when you promise then people will highly recommend you to others which is golden advertising 

Let's say your bidding a job and you show up for the appointment on time and somewhat professional looking, the other contractor bidding the job misses the appointment..how would you feel as a homeowner? I wouldn't trust him therefore probably award the job to the guy that was there when he was supposed to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipfo (Mar 24, 2017)

Driftweed said:


> DO NOT GET A MAGNET!!!


Why no magnet? I have them on my truck, same design as my card, website header and FB page, people know it's me when I pull up and who is working on their neighbor's house etc. Besides someone can steal them what is the big no no?

I have a website, all SEO is done correctly for the search engines, even optimized for Google, I have a Google business listing that pops up when searched (had friends test it), I have paid for local ads on Facebook but the #1 place that has got me more business and calls than all the others combined is Craigslist believe it or not.

I don't type my phone number or email but I do put picture of my card that has them on it so bots can't read it or they can contact me through Craigslist. How many bunk calls do I get from it? I don't know, but I get more jobs from that than any other thing I have done all put together (exception maybe word of mouth) 

I have been told by a few people that called me, that they called me because ad appears to be honest and straight forward. Here is one - https://texoma.craigslist.org/sks/6167452773.html

I made 4 and I re-new one every few days because of others that flood it to death, if you don't it will get lost quickly.


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

Chipfo said:


> Why no magnet?


Because they scream part timer. They communicate lack of commitment to your business. They're unprofessional.



Chipfo said:


> I have a website


You should have gone WordPress. I'm not inclined to list the problems because it would be a large list. One very big one is it's not mobile friendly. I mean this to be helpful because you'll do yourself a huge favor by finding a WP theme that better represents the image you want to convey and have it put money in your pocket.

@Dominik, welcome to the forum. I suggest spending time in the Sales and Marketing areas of the forum and get inspired. The FB ads are a great start and you'll find a lot of useful info here on using them effectively, especially in connection with your web site.


----------



## Chipfo (Mar 24, 2017)

Steve, I kind of like my magnets, I have gotten only compliments on them and notices that they look like my card and website. Are you looking at them through a Pro-Business consultants eyes that's been trained to avoid them? Does the average Joe or Jane looking to have improvements done to their home really look at magnets and think "Wow that really looks like an unprofessional part-timer? I am 50 yrs old and I never thought that, I may have thought temporary signs but never to the extreme of un-pro. Mine are temps, I needed something and I got the best looking signs in my budget at the time, two - 1 ft x 2 ft signs with my logo and info for $24 total, delivered. I started to go to Wally World and get those peel and stick letters but to me that screams no-pro more than card matching magnets.

I know a lot of web designers do not like Wix, but I took the time and did it right, made sure it doesn't take too much bandwidth to load, not too much flash, right sized pictures and layout, proper SEO and header code and meta tags, I did all the tests, even Google's mobile friendly test shows it to be mobile friendly. I am no website pro but I built my first one over 20 yrs ago. I have been thinking about moving though, over to Google. Or is that another no-no?

Besides, the main reason I mentioned my website at all was in the list comparing all the things I have done to craigslist  

I know your not just hacking on me  Nor am I you, I am just curious as to why customers would think my signs and website are tacky and un-pro. That's what really counts, the customer's thoughts, you know more about building businesses than me so I do value your opinion, I thought my matching cards, website and signs were pretty cool. That is until you bursted in and told me to throw it all in the trash, I'm stupid, LOL! (no no, I'm joking, just kidding  )


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi again, Chip. I'm glad you're taking my comments the way they were intended.

Admittedly, some magnets are nicer looking than others but the temporary nature of them has a psychological effect. It's not the graphics snob in me that accounts for my comments but numerous discussions with business professionals over many years. And yes, they have specifically mentioned this view of magnets. These are people who understand the dynamics of an effective presentation because they must make it for themselves and they naturally favor others who recognize it as well.

It's not snobbish to have a standard of excellence and it's not unreasonable to expect that in your choices of people/companies to deal with. Sure, looking down on other people is clearly prideful, but hiring a contractor based on their ability to "get" your higher expectations is not prideful. You'll find leader type people to be great clients but they're more difficult to win without demonstrating a willingness to invest in yourself.

The fact is, all of us appreciate the finer things in life. It's my observation that people who claim they don't want all that fluff in their life are telling themselves that so they can hopefully believe it. Listen carefully to their words and you'll hear statements of jealousy, judgment against anyone with "too much," or both. The truly contented can live at any level they choose and be happy, but they'll still welcome improvement.

With all that said, there's still a huge market segment that won't be influenced in any way by magnets vs. vehicle graphics. You obviously know that because it accounts for your customer base. I'm just giving you (and others here) a peak into what makes many high income people tick and how the extra investment in vehicle graphics would pay for itself many times over.

I checked further and your site is mobile friendly but I'm guessing it must use scripting instead of CSS for the "responsive" behavior. That's somewhat technical but the result is it appears more device sensitive than screen size driven. With a smaller browser window on a desktop, it generates the dreaded horizontal scroll bar. That could easily happen on other screens too. I checked it with an iPhone and it does adjust, however, the top banner is weird.

The 90's style design may not be a big deal to many people but upgrading the look will definitely provide a stronger impression which will translate into better responses. Sure, people know you're a seasoned and skilled remodeler and will cut you some slack for web design, but they'll still appreciate a nicer presentation, one that a good WP theme will provide.

I do strongly advise against the the black text on a red background. Even for people with perfect eyesight, that combination is harder to read. But one of the most common traits for people who are color blind is limited or non-existent ability to distinguish between black and red. The best color to use on red is white.

For sure, get rid of the visitor counter. That is an absolute no no.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Magnets can be hard to read while you're on the road driving. Start paying attention to other contractors vehicle's and see if you can tell who they are or what they do in the few seconds you see the vehicle.

Getting lettering makes it easier to accomplish that, as long as you keep it simple and big. 

I see alot of guys with magnets on the road, and a majority of em I cant tell who they are or how to get ahold of em. I may be able to remember the sign said painting or roofing, but i can't tell you anything else about em.

Sure with a magnet people know who you are, but only while you are sitting idle in a parking lot or driveway. You want to maximize visibiity, and a magnet just does not accomplish that.

Can you read your magnet from a block away in someone else's driveway? You could if it was lettered up correctly.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

When I see a truck with a magnet I assume he got laid off of whatever job he was doing prior and decided to be a "contractor". Here today, gone tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RMDailey (Nov 22, 2016)

heavy_d said:


> When I see a truck with a magnet I assume he got laid off of whatever job he was doing prior and decided to be a "contractor". Here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk




Ouch! That offends my truck magnets. *Sniffle*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

RMDailey said:


> Ouch! That offends my truck magnets. *Sniffle*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No offense. Just my way of thinking. I started at the bottom (not that I'm much higher now) and it never crossed my mind to ever get truck magnets. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RMDailey (Nov 22, 2016)

I do think magnets beat "just a truck". I count two times my truck sign has gotten me business (that I know of). Occasionally people will ask me for my card at the Box Stores but nothing ever comes from it. If/when I can afford a new truck I'll have professionally designed graphics put on it. But not spending that money on a 14 year old F150. Until then a nice logo/graphic from vistaprint is better than nothing. 

I think a clean old truck with a magnet looks better than a random old truck parked in someone's driveway. 

What really makes me money is a free google business listing. A good website that is managed. Doing good work. Those small jobs that someone above mentioned have earned me lifelong customers, friends, and referrals. 

Craigslist can work if you do it professionally. 

When I first started out I'd put a flyer on the door of every house on the street I was working on. 

I still get referral from them. As people to review you on Facebook and google. 

Above that. Answer your phone. If you can't have a professional voicemail greeting. Return calls promptly. Be on time, dress professionally (I have a uniform; blue shirt, khaki carpenter pants. Always tucked in with a belt. Even with some paint on my clothes I still look better than the guy that shows up I. Shorts and a T-shirt.)

A typed estimate. A well kept job site and follow up after a job is well done and you'll stay busy. 

I just send a bunch of "Hi how are ya" emails Saturday to previous customers and several want me to come do this or that.

Fair pricing. Not cheap/not crazy expensive. 
It all takes time but even with truck magnets you'll stay busy. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

I say that if truck magnets work for you, then keep using them. I did some work for a firm that had me put sign magnets on my van, my van was blank then. This issue wasn't reading them or anything. It was just that they blew off when I was on the freeway. 

I've spent big bucks on advertising on our vans now and we occasionally get calls from them. Big letters for name and phone numbers. Plus advertising on the back of the van for those behind us in traffic. So far in the years I have had the graphics on the vans, we've got about 50k to 60k worth of projects.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Wrong thread lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipfo (Mar 24, 2017)

RMDailey said:


> I do think magnets beat "just a truck". If/when I can afford a new truck I'll have professionally designed graphics put on it. But not spending that money on a 14 year old F150. Until then a nice logo/graphic from vistaprint is better than nothing.
> 
> I think a clean old truck with a magnet looks better than a random old truck parked in someone's driveway.
> 
> ...


Exactly, when I have the work van I want, I will spend the $$ on good graphics, but this Suburban I got in a pinch and plan to resale, I can't see spending the money on, plus nobody would want it. 

Yep Craigslist works for me, but like you said, it has to be professional and honest, I have even put "If you don't like my work at the end of the first day, I will leave - no charge". I have never had a taker. My ads still have both "Quality work at a fair price" and "I will not compromise quality even if it eats into my profit" <--- I have had to prove that. Craigslist ads is all in the wording, there is tons of ads so you have to make yours look real and legit. 



cbscreative said:


> With all that said, there's still a huge market segment that won't be influenced in any way by magnets vs. vehicle graphics. You obviously know that because it accounts for your customer base. I'm just giving you (and others here) a peak into what makes many high income people tick and how the extra investment in vehicle graphics would pay for itself many times over.
> 
> I checked further and your site is mobile friendly, however, the top banner is weird.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, and I see your point about how upscale people could view magnets, and after all I am targeting the upscale homes, it is what I am used to working in when I was foreman for others. I know my sites banner is weird on mobiles, I need to fix that. Good tip on the red and black, I seem to remember that now, I will change it. And about the visitor counter, never thought about it, your right, it will be gone, I will get a hidden one, or make that one hidden if I can. Thanks  

Sorry Dominik if we hijacked your thread, I am trying to post replies and stay within your subject


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

Chipfo said:


> Sorry Dominik if we hijacked your thread, I am trying to post replies and stay within your subject


It's still all advertising related and directly relevant to making your presentation. I don't think we've strayed into anything that's not helpful to the conversation other than a little info exclusive to your site, but even that serves for illustration.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

heavy_d said:


> When I see a truck with a magnet I assume he got laid off of whatever job he was doing prior and decided to be a "contractor". Here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


:laughing::no:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Depending on what you do I think a wrap or lettering is unnecessary. I think GCs who wrap are generally trying to hard, the guys getting the big high end projects here don't have any lettering for the most part. I do think it can look sharp but I wouldn't want my truck wrapped up. 

If your a service based contractor id wrap everything and get high visibility ads. For what we do I don't need many projects to get a few million in sales and I doubt id ever get a good project from an ad or a truck wrap. I know a lot of people think it's important for brand recognition and setting a first impression, I like to be more low key. Parade of Homes, awards in the press and job signs in front of nice projects dotted throughout the community are the brand recognition I look for. 

Discerning clients in my experience don't hire someone for a 500k+ project off of anything but a referral. 

I do know some GCs in larger urban areas with really nice websites and good seo that bring in high end leads that way. It's something we keep saying we will do but don't. 

I would suggest networking with the local chamber, HBA, get involved with local civic groups, offer your expertise to non profits ect... Being a two term past president of the home builders association, past area VP of the state BA, and on several committees at the county and city level had garnered me a lot more work than any ad could. It does take a lot of time and some funding, but is worth it imo. 

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, just offering this as an example of how several of your opinions of how the public view a magnet or not lettering yoir truck: I don't have room for another set of plans behind my headrest, which means I'm turning away more work than many contractors want to do in a year. Been slammed for several years. 

Our markup pays for 2 full time office people, shop, office, 3 owners salarys, a few nice business related trips and conferences, nice late model crew cab 4x4s for three owners and a field supervisor, late model trucks for hands and on track to net more than 10% at years end. At least 4 projects deep for a year out, with several more in development. 

We started out doing bathroom remodels/resides, repairs ect... 10 years ago. We built that on WOM. I spent 7 years of evenings building the contact list we have now networking at everything imaginable. 

Our reputation is obviously not seen as part time, laid off or unprofessional. Only reason I occasionally put a magnet on is to get into the gated community's we work in a lot without waiting in line. The guards just wave you through. 

Just as opposing opinion. Good luck.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

It's all a gamble...but you have to stay at the table. I've spent $50 on advertising and picked up a job with 11k profit 

I've also spent $500 and got nothing. 

I was doing a porch repair one day and a lady across the street approached me...a brief examination and a business card...thought nothing of it....she apparently kept the card and called a year later......remodeled most of her house 

Sometimes all it takes is one good client in the right area, at the right time and you can pull all your advertising for a year. 

Sometimes you just get lucky....Sometimes you have no luck at all 

You have to weigh your exposure, how you get it and how much it cost you and what it returns


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I just got a bunch of the plastic alphabet magnets and spelled out my name and number on my truck, sometimes a random letter blows off. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ApparatusTeam (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Dominik, 

Glad to hear you are running FB ads - they can be very helpful but should not be your sole resource for pooling new prospective clients. 

To be quick: when you complete a project and your client has expressed their gratitude or appreciation for your work, ask them kindly to refer your business to their friends if they're ever in need of a contractor down the line. Leave them a few business cards and even go so far as sending them a follow up email in a few weeks to see how they're enjoying their newly remodeled ____. 

Following up with and nurturing past/current clients is a surefire way to keep that referral pipeline open. People are never afraid to pass on a good service to their friends - plus, it makes THEM feel good for helping people out. 

Good luck! 

Erin 
Apparatus Contractor Services


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I've had magnets and wraps and vinyl cut letters in my line of work I don't think it has ever landed me a job.

I could probably do better standing in home Depot in the electrical section handing out my cards to people ready to pay far to much for wall plates and cabling

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

SectorSecurity said:


> I've had magnets and wraps and vinyl cut letters in my line of work I don't think it has ever landed me a job.
> 
> I could probably do better standing in home Depot in the electrical section handing out my cards to people ready to pay far to much for wall plates and cabling
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


I'm just still struggling by like a part time hacker with my magnets. Lol

Actually thinking of getting back door windows logod maybe since new rigs are aluminum body and I don't like to stop at the gates.... 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

There are many jobs that I would have preferred to not do in my early years but I new my best chance at getting my business started in the middle of a down turn (about 7 yeas ago) was to be the go to guy for home owners. What that means is that when they call me I make things go well regardless. That means being responsive to their little jobs and having the best subs so that they would hire me for the bigger jobs as well. It has worked. I can not tell you how many large jobs I have done because I impressed someone on a 1 hour service call. Don't confuse this with not making money or giving work away. You can charge $200 labor for that service call and still leave a fantastic impression. You can also charge a healthy markup for lining up a great sub. Now that I am busy it is almost impossible for a first time customer to convince me to install a storm door or do s similar job at any price, but doing it in the beginning opened up a lot of opportunities.


----------



## StillRemodeling (Oct 21, 2017)

Jaws said:


> I would suggest networking with the local chamber, HBA, get involved with local civic groups, offer your expertise to non profits ect... Being a two term past president of the home builders association, past area VP of the state BA, and on several committees at the county and city level had garnered me a lot more work than any ad could. It does take a lot of time and some funding, but is worth it imo.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their opinion, just offering this as an example of how several of your opinions of how the public view a magnet or not lettering yoir truck: I don't have room for another set of plans behind my headrest, which means I'm turning away more work than many contractors want to do in a year. Been slammed for several years.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate this advice on networking with local chambers etc. We have built a WOM reputation in a very similar way and are on the cusp of expanding to where you guys are now to some degree. I would love to pick your brain on business strategy especially figuring markup to cover the added expenses required for our business to take the next step forward. would you mind answering a few questions via PM? Im sure you have some insight that will be of great value.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

StillRemodeling said:


> I really appreciate this advice on networking with local chambers etc. We have built a WOM reputation in a very similar way and are on the cusp of expanding to where you guys are now to some degree. I would love to pick your brain on business strategy especially figuring markup to cover the added expenses required for our business to take the next step forward. would you mind answering a few questions via PM? Im sure you have some insight that will be of great value.


I PMD you my phone number. Holler at me when you are available. Warning my throat is scratchy as hell I have been cutting Cedar and I'm allergic to it. Hopefully you can understand me with the accent and the busted up voice.:laughing:


----------

